# Disgusted with Amazon



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have Amazon devices. Through the years -- Kindles, Echos, Fires, Fire TV. Currently three Kindles (use one of them), Echo gen 1, two Echo Shows gen 1, older working Fire tablet, Fire TV gen 1.

Prime Day I ordered Echo Show gen 2. Look in "Prime Day 2019" for my current problem with that. Thought I'd wake up to e-mail this morning telling me when it would be delivered. No. Some day.

This morning I simply wanted to play a song on Echo Shows and have it repeat. Got the song playing (tried both Amazon Music and Spotify). Told it to Loop. "Loop mode on." Song played once and stopped. That happened repeatedly.

So thought I'd call Amazon Echo dept. Looks like ALL phone numbers to Amazon have been disconnected.

So on Amazon site answer a number of questions (that's a pain) and they'll call you. Hit button. Says call connected. My phone never rang. LATER said they're having a problem. Try later or call general number 877-375-9365. I dialed that number -- beep BEEP beep BEEP . . . then nothing.

I don't think Amazon can handle business on Prime Day(s). Or maybe even on any day. I am disgusted. I am seriously thinking of canceling Show gen 2.

*ETA:* Alexa just notified me "Two shipments will arrive today." Do I open the box with Show Gen2 and connect? Haven't had trouble connecting Shows in the past. The other item is something to help keep dog's teeth clean. He recently had $433 cleaning. 

*ETA:* Some of it's my bad. Just realized my land line is DEAD / no dial tone. That's the reason for not being able to talk to Amazon on the phone. I'm sick of technology. Land line isn't true technology. I am NOT attached to cell phone the way the rest of the world is. I rarely use it.

Now I just learned an ATT land line cable in the area was CUT a few days ago. Hopefully we will be working tomorrow. "We" -- I'm in a condo building. I'm not the only one who doesn't use cell much.


----------



## Josette (Jan 19, 2020)

My problem is when we communicate with Amazon through their online chat service.  We get people from India who are so eager to transfer us to another department that they don't even ask if it's okay.  (I get the feeling that they're just trying to pass us off onto someone else - so it becomes someone else's "problem".)  Sometimes I have more than one question so I have to eventually be transferred back to the original department I was talking with!


----------

